
Bitcoin mining uses more energy than mining for real gold - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/bitcoin-s-energy-costs-beatboxers-invent-new-sounds-wind-farms-change-lizards-and-more-1.4897314/bitcoin-mining-uses-more-energy-than-mining-for-real-gold-1.4897333
======
mikece
I thought the "bitcoin is anti-green" memes have been around for a couple
years already... as well as the suggestion that the majority of the
electricity being generated by China's Three Gorges Dam was being used to mine
cryptocurrency.

------
rafa2000
That maybe, but you don't need to own a gold mine.

